# LSD mit DT-swiss oder german:A s-light?



## Rennradlerjäger (8. Dezember 2007)

Vorweg: Ich fahre hochzufrieden ein Bergwerk Faunus LSD - 2004er Rahmen - letztes Frühjahr neu gepulvert in rot/ weiß... es war die Langeweile oder der Bastelwahn, ... oder die Idee, mein Bike noch ein Quäntchen "deutscher" und leichter auszustatten. Ich dachte, der hässliche und schwere Knochen muss nicht sein. Da gibt es doch einen schönen kompatiblen LRS-Dämpfer von German Answer. War es etwa ein Fehler mein Faunus LSD umzurüsten? Hätte ich womöglich früher an dieser Stelle recherchieren sollen. Jedenfalls bin ich  nachdenklich gestimmt. Ich war gewiss nicht unzufrieden mit dem DT Swiss 210L. Nun habe ich jedoch eindeutig mehr Hub und damit reell auch mehr Federweg. Aber auch deutlich mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer (keine Stahlfeder- die bringt ja nur wieder Zusatzgewicht), von wegen Low Ratio... Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Vielleicht hätte ich dann schon meine Antwort. Macht mich schlauer...


----------



## PacMan (9. Dezember 2007)

Wie du schon schreibst: Am besten einfach fahren und selbst rausfinden, ob es 'ne gute Wahl war. Aber wenn du schon fragst, kann ich dir ja meine Erfahrungen schildern.  
Ich hatte den German-A ja zuerst drin. Nach ca. 'nem halben Jahr hat sich dort eine Dichtung gelöst. Der Dämpfer wurde eingeschickt und die Dichtung neu eingesetzt. Nach wenigen Wochen allerdings wieder das gleiche Problem. Eins vorweg: der Händler meines Vertrauens sagte mir, dass er mehrere German-A Dämpfer verbaut hat und bisher eigentlich keine nennenswerten Probleme kannte. Ich hatte also vielleicht einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt.

Nach dem zweiten erfolglosen Reparatur-Versuch bin ich aber dann auf einen DT-Swiss umgestiegen. Und ich fand den Unterschied doch enorm. Der DT-Swiss spricht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser an. Gerade auf wurzeligen Passagen mit vielen kurzen Stößen hatte ich beim German-A oft das Gefühl, der Dämpfer würde nicht schnell genug mitkommen. Manchmal gab es sogar ein "Klappern", als würde der Dämpfer beim Ausfedern anschlagen.

Einen Unterschied im Federweg kann ich nicht wirklich feststellen. Kann sein, dass man mit dem DT-Swiss weniger Federweg hat, aber wenn ja, dann ist mir das nicht negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (10. Dezember 2007)

...Tja, da wirst Du bestimmt noch die Wippe austauschen müssen!

/Pedale.


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (10. Dezember 2007)

...nicht nötig. Der S-Light Dämpfer passt tiptop. 320mm hier wie da... Mit der nächsten Tour warte ich, bis der Reinigungsaufwand etwas überschaubarer wird (trockenes Wetter). Das Rad ist gerade so schön sauber und ich bin dieser Tage auf dem Lauf-Trip.


----------



## Mineur (10. Dezember 2007)

Dass der Dämpfer passt, steht außer Frage: immer 320 mm.
Wie das Übersetzungsverhältnis schlussendlich aussieht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. In der LSD-Urversion wurde ein BEES mit 80 mm Hub verbaut. Das ergab das anvisierte 1 zu 1 Hub-Federweg-Verhältnis. Beim Umstieg auf die DT Swiss Dämpfer (mit Knochen) wurde eine neue Wippe entwickelt mit einem 1 zu 1,6 Hub-Federweg-Verhältnis. Pedale 3 hatte meiner Meinung nach recht mit seiner Bemerkung.
Wie es nun mit dem neuen LSD-DT Swiss-Dämpfer aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke aber, dass du die Wippe verwenden solltest, die im Endeffekt mit dem German A am besten zu den angestrebten 80 mm Federweg passt.
Soll es eine gute Idee sein, mit der "falschen Wippe" ein paar mm Zusatzhub herauszumogeln?

LG
mineur


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (10. Dezember 2007)

Mit dem neuen LSD-DT Dämpfer meinst du den 320mm Dämpfer? Der wäre eigentlich erste Wahl, aber für diesen Dämpfer würde ich dann in der Tat eine andere Wippe benötigen. Ich möchte halt gerne auf den ollen Knochen verzichten. ...und der S-light macht sich elegant. Also von der Kinematik her scheint der German:A ok zu sein. Allerdings ist das oben von Pacman angesprochene Ausfederklackern schon bei der Trockenübung recht deutlich. Jedenfalls bin ich inzwischen so nachdenklich gestimmt, dass ich den SSD 210 erstmal an dei Seite lege und noch nicht bei ebay einstelle.


----------



## Mineur (11. Dezember 2007)

Genau die Wippe bzw. der Hub des Dämpfers stellt für mich das eigentliche Problem dar.
Wie verkraftet  die Wippe, die für 53 mm am DT mit Knochen ausgelegt ist die 70 mm des German A?
Wie steht es dann mit der Progression? Muss der Druck im Dämpfer dann nicht so erhöht werden, dass das Fahrwerk unsensibel wird? Schlägt die Wippe am Rahmen an?
Ich denke, alles Fragen für die Mannen von BW.

LG
mineur


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2007)

...schick mal ne PM an RK.

Falls Du den Hinterbau versemmelst, kaufe ich Dir gerne den Hauptrahmen ab, sofern Gr.-L.  

Grüße,
Pedale.


----------



## PacMan (11. Juni 2008)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Mein Dämpfer (DT Swiss 210L) hat 'nen Defekt. Hubverlust, so wie es in einem anderen Thread beschrieben ist. Ich musste den Dämpfer vor einiger Zeit schon mal einschicken. Deswegen zögere ich jetzt, ob ich ihn ein zweites Mal reparieren lassen soll, oder vielleicht etwas neues kaufe.

Ich hab natürlich schon versucht, mich in alten Threads zu informieren. Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas verwirrt, und vielleicht gibt es inzwischen ja sogar eine neue Alternative.

Erst einmal: welche Einbaulänge brauche ich? Gemessen habe ich an dem aktuellen Dämpfer 230mm (ohne den Knochen). Aber seltsamerweise finde ich im Internet den SSD 210 nur bis maximal 200mm.  
Aber das, was ich jetzt habe, ist doch auch nicht dieser "neue" Dämpfer mit integriertem Knochen, oder?

Hier mal zwei Bilder von dem Teil, auf denen ihr hoffentlich etwas erkennen könnt:











Gibt es die Knochen in verschiedenen Längen?

Was ist bspw. mit dem DT Swiss SSD 225? Gibt es den in einer passenden Länge?

Und dann ist da noch die Frage mit der Wippe. Irgendwann wurde die doch auch überarbeitet. Hab ich 'ne alte oder 'ne neue Wippe dran? Welche wird wofür gebraucht?

Wäre super nett, wenn mir jemand ein bisschen Klarheit verschaffen könnte.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## SLichti (12. Juni 2008)

@pacman
du hast die für diesen Dämpfer passende Wippe!
Den Dämpfer findest Du nicht in 230 mm, da es diesen gar nicht so gibt... Der "Knochen", der den Dämpfer auf 320mm Einbaulänge erweitert, ist Bestandteil im Lieferumfang eines LRS Dämpfers, und wird komplett montiert von DT Swiss so ausgeliefert!

Den 225 gibt es nur noch als "Auslaufmodell" (nicht wörtlich gemeint), in 190 mm Einbaulänge wäre er nur kompatibel mit dem alten Bergwerk eigenen Knochen UND einer anderen Wippe!

Was ist mit Gewährleistung auf den Dämpfer?? Wann wurde der repariert?
Die einzige Alternative im Moment ist hier nur noch der German A. LRS Dämpfer.

rideOn


----------



## PacMan (12. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Infos!  

Mit Gewährleistung / Garantie ist vermutlich nix zu machen. Hab den Dämpfer schon ca. 2 Jahre und er wurde vor etwas über 1 Jahr repariert. Und damals wollten die schon 80 Euro von mir haben, weil es angeblich ein Benutzerfehler gewesen wäre: Ich hätte die Rebound-Schraube zu weit gedreht (dabei habe ich die schon lange vor dem Defekt überhaupt nicht mehr angepackt).

Den German-A möchte ich auf keinen Fall wieder haben. Den hatte ich ganz früher drauf und der funktioniert einfach nicht gut genug für meinen Geschmack. Und ein neuer SSD 210 wird wahrscheinlich noch recht teuer sein, besonders wenn das eine spezielle Version ist, die so nur von DT Swiss geliefert wird.

Also dann bleibt mir wohl nur die Reparatur. Oder vielleicht kann ich einen Ersatz-Dämpfer günstig aushandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennradlerjäger (13. Juni 2008)

Hi PacMan,
sei vorsichtig mit anderen DT Dämpfern. Anders ausgedrückt: Vergewissere dich, dass die Dämpferaugen mit deinem Knochen harmonieren. Nach meinen leidvollen Erfahrungen mit den German A: Dämpfer (s.o.) - es lag übrigens an der nicht kompatiblen Wippe- habe ich mir einen neuen schicken Dt Swiss XM180 in 190mm zugelegt. Wieder ein Griff ins Klo. Den konnte ich nicht an meinen Knochen schrauben - anderes Dämpfeauge. Ein Freund wird mir demnächst einen passenden Knochen fräsen...
Einen 320mm DT Dämpfer hat es in der Tat niemals gegeben. Da habe ich mich von den DT Herren beim Winterberger Dirt-Festival belehren lassen müssen. Keine Ahnung, welcher Halluzination ich da aufgesessen bin. 
Grüße an alle Bergwerker,
Thomas


----------

